# Where is the antenna connector???? 1987 Winnebago



## losangelespat (Aug 21, 2012)

Need some assistance...

Have a Winnebago Chieftain 27, made in 1987..... 
Am trying to hook up my cable TV antenna through the existing roof connection....
My problem is.... where is the termination on the inside of the Motorhome????

Any help would be appreciated....

LosAngelesPat


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

well i will give it a shot ,, where does the antenna come in ,, front or back ,, and also ,, do u have any compartments on the inside near the roof intrance to the attenna ?? this would help ,, i think i might know where the connection is ,, but first need to know where the cable is coming in ,,


----------



## vanole (Aug 22, 2012)

Rod,

I'm confused also.  On my Dynasty if at a campground with cable their is a cable and phone conneection in the compartment that houses the power cord and reel.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2012)

My connection is in the compartment where the power comes in  2002 HR Vacationer.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think all MH has that feature and is like all Mh in the compartment where the power cord is at.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

well i agree with all of u ,, mine has the cable ,, phone and power cord all in the same compartment ,, maybe he will be back and let us know ,,, but i kinda think it is a one post ,, poster


----------



## losangelespat (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello again.....
Not a one-time poster...lol
I know where it comes in on the newer MH's.... trouble is THIS is an OLDtimer.... 
Yes... have an external box for Cable In/Antenna out.... that one's easy to find.... and it's not where AC comes in...
It's the connector IN the home I can't find....
The antenna feeds through the roof (and NO it isn't in the cabinet near where it comes in)... the antenna is a Crank-up Winegard... I think...
I have found a DC cigarette lighter plug but no antenna connector near it....
Does anyone know anyone who owns one of these ol' classic MH's ??
Pat


----------



## losangelespat (Aug 26, 2012)

OOOOOOOOO.... and the reason I didn't back to anyone... I forgot to subscribe to my own thread.... lol


----------



## brad000123 (Sep 18, 2012)

hi guys
i am new here ,anyway nice question  and  others guide him nice hope he got there answer


----------



## losangelespat (Sep 18, 2012)

I found it..... in the bedroom.... in ceiling..... doesn't do me any good.... lol
At least I FOUND it..... thanks to those who tried to help...
PAT


----------



## wizard1000 (Mar 14, 2013)

I see this is an old post, so maybe someone will answer...

We have a 1987 Chieftain 22 with the Winegard and outside connections but nothing on the inside we can find... Are you talking about the rear bedroom, or the front drop down?


----------



## Clay L (Mar 16, 2013)

There should be a Winegard wall plate with a switch, LED, and a coax connector. They usually put it in the overhead cabinet in the front. There may be a secondary wall plate in the bedroom for a rear TV. The Winegard bat wing antenna coax is connected to one of the three coax connectors on the backside of the wall plate in the front. 
Note that the circuit sends 12 volts up the coax to the amplifier in the antenna head when the LED is lit.

Also the wall plate acts as an A/B switch. When the LED is lit the coax connector on the front of the wall plate is connected to the antenna and the amplifier is on. When the LED is off the RV park TV cable input that is in the service bay is connected to the coax connector and the amplifier is off.


----------



## wizard1000 (Mar 17, 2013)

In the lower dash panel, under the radio console...


----------



## Stephany (Jun 10, 2014)

To facilitate the selection of antenna cable connectors, 802 Connect provides the following connectors images and descriptions. When you order custom cables, please carefully study the pictures below to confirm that you order your cables are the cables you need.


----------



## latricajames (Dec 18, 2014)

The antenna connector devices are now so old for use. TP link connectors are now mostly used and much efficient for network speed.


----------

